# Performance Exhaust for 1994 Sentra (Help)



## DCorleone (Aug 19, 2003)

I've looked around, and around, and around... I can't find a performance exhaust for a 1994 Nissan Sentra (1.6L 16valve twincam... multiport injection..) I just want to know if anyone else knows where one is for sale at, I really don't want to do a custom system, in the long run I hear it will cost me more for a quailty one. And if I get one I want quailty, but not at a high cost. 

I am pretty sure it is the XE model, I just got the car from some retarded "tryina" be racer... he rip'd the exhaust off and had a cherrybomb runnin down from the headers, and a pipe... (loud as sh-t) the cops keep pulling me over and they are going to write tickets... so I don't want to replace it with a stock exhaust, I need to find a exhaust system.. I don't really want any cat-back exhaust, I need something that ain't so loud that cops will give me their attention with. (... I wouldn't be able to hear my music if I didn't install infinitys...) 

Thanks - hope ya get back to me.. Would have posted this in the buyers section or whatever... but I've got that 48 hour waiting period like I don't know how to use a fu-kin board... 

I'll try to check back soon, nothing was over read at all.. so ignore my typos? Thanks again.

*Dean


----------

